# Preparing Rice In Oven?



## lyndalou (May 19, 2012)

Have you ever prepared rice in your oven. I have people coming to dinner and am having butter chicken served with basmati rice. I'd love to be able to stick the rice in the oven and forget about it, but have never done it before. If you know how, please give me time and oven temp, if you can.  We'll be having a cucumber and garbanzo bean salad with it, some naan and grilled pineapple with ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Siegal (May 19, 2012)

Hm... Never did it. I would worry the dry heat would dry it out but maybe if its tightly covered. I have heated up rice in the oven with extra water sprinkled on top for moistness but never cooked it in the oven. 

Let me know how it comes out! I cook rice a lot and would like to know if this method works


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 19, 2012)

My Mum used to cook rice in the oven using a lidded pyrex dish.I cant remember much other than she used chicken stock,patna rice and a knob of butter.
I also seem to recall it varied quite a lot if you did not watch it.
The first rice cooker I bought was in Walmart Kendal drive Miami, rice cookers are one of the best kitchen gadgets invented


----------



## taxlady (May 19, 2012)

I have never done it in the oven. If I don't want to worry about the rice when I have guests, I make it ahead and put it in the microwave when I need it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2012)

Rice, liquid and seasonings in a covered dish.  Bake in the oven 'til done.  I've done it a few times for a specific recipe but don't recall the details of time and temp.

Frankly, experimenting with a new cooking process for the first time when you're entertaining guests is probably not the best decision.


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2012)

I think i'd prepare the rice then re-heat in the oven. That way it's done and you can relax knowing it's the way you like it. Andy's pelaf recipe is wonderful and tastes great it would re-heat in the oven and be a hit.
kades


----------



## jabbur (May 19, 2012)

I've done rice in the oven before but only as part of a dish (chicken and rice).  One thing you need to be aware of is the rice will be mushier than when done on the stove and not fluffy like on the stove top.  So I would do like the others said.  Make it ahead of time and just reheat it to serve.


----------



## AZFoodie (May 19, 2012)

*Cooking Rice in the Oven*



lyndalou said:


> Have you ever prepared rice in your oven. I have people coming to dinner and am having butter chicken served with basmati rice. I'd love to be able to stick the rice in the oven and forget about it, but have never done it before. If you know how, please give me time and oven temp, if you can.  We'll be having a cucumber and garbanzo bean salad with it, some naan and grilled pineapple with ice cream for dessert.



I rarely cook plain rice in an oven because it is so easy to cook plain rice on the stovetop.  I do however cook Indian biryani and pulao's in the oven.  Here's how I would cook the rice.  I am assuming you want to start with 2 cups of raw basmati rice.

Rinse 2.5 cups (yes, little more than you need) of rice with cold water until the water runs clear.  Leave the rice soaking in cold water for about 20 minutes.  This step is important or the rice will not cook.

Drain the rice and add to a dutch oven.  Add 2.5 cups of hot tap water.  Add salt to taste.

Seal the dutch oven with two sheets of foil and then with the dutch oven lid.

Place in a 375 degree oven for 60 minutes.  Check and see if the rice is cooked at this point.  If its not, re-seal and continue to bake for an additional 30 minutes.

Remove from oven.  Add a tablespoon of butter and salt (if needed).  Fluff with a fork.  Remove to a platter or bowl and serve.

If you used a non-stick dutch oven, you can flip the rice onto a plate or tray so that the rice resembles a golden brown cake.  The brown, crispy rice on the outside is considered to be a delicacy in some cuisines.


----------



## simonbaker (May 19, 2012)

At work, for caterings, I have always done rice in the oven.  I buy the large box of rice at Sam's club.  It's a par-bleached, white rice.  I use a full shallow pan & do 1 part rice to 2 parts water, adda little butter, cover & bake 30-45 mn. until all the water is dissolved. Turns out great every time. Hope this helps.


----------



## GLC (May 19, 2012)

I haven't done it, but there are many, many recipes floating around. Some use the standard 2:1 liquid to rice ratio. Some use more liquid, like 2-1/4 c to 1 c rice. I suspect that gives them some leeway on time, allowing it to sit a while. Temperatures run from 325F to 375F, and times vary around 45 minutes. It's most popular with people needing large quantities of rice. You have to start by boiling the liquid to pour over the rice before it goes in the oven. So it hardly seems worthwhile for a normal quantity.

Cooked rice can be held for a time, but it suffers some and again isn't worth it unless you have to. And pilaf holds much better than plain rice. I'd honestly just make it on the range top, timing it to finish before they arrive, and use a little extra liquid so I could let it steam over the lowest of low flames or let the pot keep warm in the oven while you greet and meet and prepare for eating.

If I had this problem, I think I would approach it with a slow cooker subing for a rice cooker, pouring boiling water over the rice and turning the cooker to low to hold the rice.


----------



## lyndalou (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your help and suggestions. I think I'll just make the rice ahead of time and keep it warm until time to serve it.

I had a rice cooker and didn't like it. Think it's somewhere in our garage or attic.

Thanks again


----------



## MrsLMB (May 19, 2012)

I found this doing a quick search on the subject. Think I will give it a try too.


OVEN BAKED RICE

1 c. raw rice (NOT Minute Rice)
2 tbsp. butter
1 tsp. salt
2 1/4 c. water

Measure carefully. Combine all ingredients in a 6 cup buttered dish. Cover and bake in a preheated oven for 1 hour at 350 degrees. Yields: 4 to 6 servings. This is a great way to prepare rice when having company. No stuck pan or overcooked rice, every grain will be perfect.


----------



## AlisonC (May 19, 2012)

I have never made white rice in the oven, but it's how I always make brown rice, and it's always perfect. This is Alton Brown's recipe which can be found on the web here: Baked Brown Rice Recipe : Alton Brown : Recipes : Food Network


Note: I usually omit the butter in favor of about a teaspoon of olive oil.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 19, 2012)

It's really no different than using a stovetop, but the trick is to boil the water before adding it to the rice.



Preheat oven to 375.
Rinse rice until water runs clear, then drain.
For every 1 cup of rice, use 1-3/4 cups liquid.
Boil the liquid (you can do this in a microwave) and pour it over the rice in a dutch oven with a tight fitting lid.
Bake covered for 35-40 minutes.
If you want something that's a little different, I've also used this recipe. It's more of an Indian pilaf:
Indian Baked Rice Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 19, 2012)

I do make baked rice and it always comes out terrific.

2 Parts water or chicken broth,  1 part regular rice
a pat of butter
(salt) if you like

Bring liquid  to a boil.   Put rice in a dish with a tight cover.   Pour the water in. Cover. Put it in the oven.   Bake at 350 for 30 minutes.  Maybe a little longer if you are making a larger quantity.  I rarely get beyond 2 cups of rice for my standard serivngs. 

The butter is just to make you feel like you did something, otherwise it really is just 2 ingredients.  Pretty simple.  

Let it sit Still Covered until serving time.   Fluff it up with a fork and there you have it.


----------



## lyndalou (May 19, 2012)

do you ever do Basmati rice in the oven? I read that it doesn't always turn out fluffy. for tonight, I am doing Israeli couscous. Not wanting to experiment on guests.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 19, 2012)

Can't say, but probably not.  I usually buy bulk white rice and brown rice.  I think you're supposed to pre treat / soak Basmati rice before cooking to loosen up those grains and make it so they accept the liquid absorption process easier.  

I'd say try it some night for dinner but not when you are having guests.  Then you'll know for another time.


----------



## Cerise (May 19, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> do you ever do Basmati rice in the oven? I read that it doesn't always turn out fluffy. for tonight, I am doing Israeli couscous. Not wanting to experiment on guests.


 
I was going to suggest couscous.  Recently I bought lemon and spinach from Casbah. You can add in the ingredients you like, like nuts, halved cherry tomatoes, cucumbers, etc.  Enjoy your dinner, Lyndalou.  It sounds lovely.


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Rice, liquid and seasonings in a covered dish. Bake in the oven 'til done. I've done it a few times for a specific recipe but don't recall the details of time and temp.
> 
> Frankly, experimenting with a new cooking process for the first time when you're entertaining guests is probably not the best decision.


 
+1 Amen!


----------



## lyndalou (May 20, 2012)

Our dinner turned out great! Our guests loved the chicken dish and the couscous was perfect with it. I made a chick pea and cucumber salad to go with it, and it tempered the heat of the dish perfectly. Thanks to all.


----------



## letscook (May 20, 2012)

I do rice all the time in the oven.
Oven Baked White Rice, Perfect Every Time! Recipe - Food.com - 109716

I will do scallions white and green, also added fresh parsley, 
comes out great. 

Try a batch ahead of time.  I sure you will love it.


----------

